
If you're at the Rio Olympics, you've probably already been hacked - mysterypie
http://www.dailydot.com/debug/rio-olympics-fake-apps-wifi/
======
mysterypie
> _" SSL decrypting Wi-Fi networks break encryption to look into the encrypted
> data," Varun Kohli, vice president of marketing at Skycure_

Anyone have any idea what's he's talking about? Sounds like BS to me unless
you've deliberately configured your browser to trust their proxy or something
like that.

~~~
schoen
And nowadays, if it were based on misissued certificates, Google would have (a
lot of) real-time reports about it from pinning violations. Although maybe an
attacker could be selective about never attacking something with a pin, and
trying to block any kind of pinning violation report.

